# Urushiol Drive - PedalPCB Just Released!



## music6000 (Jun 27, 2020)

Burnt the Morning Oil in Photoshop , This is my Tribute to the Original ''Blisterlily'' by El Musico Loco creator, R.I.P !
A wicked Pedal!
THANKS PedalPCB!!!




Mike Hermans Demo:


----------

